# White Man 1 to White Man 2 in Brooklyn: "I settled this fu-king neighbourhood for you"



## editor (Sep 24, 2015)

Well here's an entertaining street row: 





> Then comes the money shot—the pièce de résistance, if you will: "The only reason white people like you are living in this neighborhood is because I _settled_ this f--king neighborhood for you."
> 
> Looks like the argument was about a stroller bump in which the _real _"I'm from the neighborhood white guy" was pissed with "the stroller-pushing white guy" not only for not saying "Excuse me" but also for apparently telling him to f--k off when he said something.
> 
> ...


----------



## sim667 (Sep 25, 2015)

I know exactly where to post this..... I bet it will make the americans on the spontaneously combust.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I know exactly where to post this..... I bet it will make the americans on the spontaneously combust.


Link once you've done it, please!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 25, 2015)

editor said:


> Link once you've done it, please!



Peak caucasity strikes in Brooklyn NYC | MacRumors Forums

Lets see what they make of it..... you might need to have over a certain amount of posts to view though.....

Don't get me involved in an argument, I'm just recovering from a weeks ban for calling someone a racist troll.....


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 30, 2015)

It's Brooklyn in da house


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 2, 2016)

Brooklyn Bar Menu Generator


----------



## abe11825 (Dec 3, 2016)

Haha! Only in New York... smh.

Thanks for the laugh; it's sad that it comes down to this for some people... But I've been in that kind of situation around Boston - the "privileged" stroller pushers... But the runners are not excused from it either. They're just as bad because they think they own the entire sidewalk and half of the street. The guy's argument is purely egotistical.  So many times I see a runner coming my way, I'd get off the sidewalk, and as they pass, they say "thanks!!". Like what choice did I have? Run into them? Haha. Between the "privileged", the runners, the Hare Krishna, and the occasional Jews For Jesus, it's a wonder I made it out of the corners without being mauled, arrested or thieved.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 3, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Brooklyn Bar Menu Generator



I think half the new places in west-end Toronto have actually been using that.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 3, 2016)

Yossarian said:


> I think half the new places in west-end Toronto have actually been using that.



I think all of the places in Yaletown and the Main Street area in Vancouver have been using it.


----------



## Voley (Dec 3, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Brooklyn Bar Menu Generator


''Free Range Booze Puree''


----------



## petee (Dec 7, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Brooklyn Bar Menu Generator



oooh it's still up?!  a classic. when i first read it i laughed till i cried.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 7, 2016)

petee said:


> oooh it's still up?!  a classic. when i first read it i laughed till i cried.


You knew about it back when it was funny


----------



## petee (Dec 7, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> You knew about it back when it was funny


it still is! i just laughed myself out.


----------

